# Nearly at 100% for LYFT tips.



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

LYFT pax have been pretty good at tipping in my market (Seattle). During my first year, close to 75% of riders were tipping. This is not a a result of my customer service, but rather a reflection of “habit” from LYFT riders. I incorporated a change 2 months ago that has resulted in near 100% of pax tipping. I usually work the day time shift and take a break after a few hours. During that break, I review the LYFT trips. (Since we have 24 hours to rate the pax). If there is no tip, I will leave a comment to thank the Pax for taking the ride and will give them 5 stars. Most of the time it is a generic “thank you for taking LYFT & have a nice day.” However, on some occasions, I may personalize the message a bit. I just wanted to pass this along in case it helps others with tips.


----------

